

Ask HN: Looking for bulk image watermark tool for Mac? - quizbiz

Does anyone know an app I can use to add a watermark in bulk to images?
======
bottlerocket
I'm pretty sure EasyBatchPhoto let's you do batch watermarking:
<http://www.yellowmug.com/easybatchphoto/>

------
waterside81
Like obneq suggested, ImageMagick.

<http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/annotating/>

------
obneq
uhm, imageMagick? you might have to resort to using the terminal...

